# What's your favorite hot ice snacks/lunch



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh we're so close I can almost smell it in the air! So as I sit here at work I was thinking about what I could warm up on the buddy heater that's new or different to me. My go-to is the precooked Johnsonville Brats. Easy and quick. Another favorite of mine is a bacon egg and cheese on toast. Let it cool to room temp then wrap it in foil and throw it in the shanty for later. Leftover pizza is another good one wrapped in foil.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Venison steaks usually cut into steak bites. & Hot pockets but they are only really good when [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] makes them for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Food goes in...something's gotta come out...so I don't eat while out, otherwise I'll need to drop the drawers and do a #2...sip on coffee and maybe eat a couple of pretzel rods. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lil' Rob said:


> Food goes in...something's gotta come out...so I don't eat while out, otherwise I'll need to drop the drawers and do a #2...sip on coffee and maybe eat a couple of pretzel rods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I have friends that have the very same issue, many of us that don’t have these type issues take for granted a stable bodily function we aren’t even aware of. I like to filet and cook fish on the ice if I’m going to be out all day, I will also bring a few eggs and some hashed browns To go with it. I have two great little pack stoves and take two 8” SS pans and some butter, garlic, salt, and pepper. Boom, lunch.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's amazing how much hot food helps on a long day on the ice .

I cook alot of sausages and brats or cans of soup on my heater . But the pulls tops .

I also get ham and cheese and make hot ham and cheese . Minus the bread . I usually have them slice the ham a little thicker fhr this than you would for a sandwich .


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Like to reheat pizza on the buddy heater


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Campbell chili in can with box of cheezits, cook in pot…. rinse in hole then start cat fishing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hot Hungarian Sauage with Peppers & Onions. (Compliments of James Miller... aka Mousejam)


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

In my ice tote I carry one of these single burners, a pan, and old percolator. Fresh, hot coffee to start then the pan goes on and I'm filling up the hut with the smell of sizzling bacon. Nothing better!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

We like to make pepperoni bread wrap in tinfoil and heat up on the shanty heater. Deer steak sandwiches are always great. Sometimes our buddy Rob sets up his chili wiener shanty and sells them out on the ice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> In my ice tote I carry one of these single burners, a pan, and old percolator. Fresh, hot coffee to start then the pan goes on and I'm filling up the hut with the smell of sizzling bacon. Nothing better!
> View attachment 481031


We use a similar single burner and with a cast iron pan, you can do most anything you want. We've done maple sausage links and bacon for breakfast then brats, burgers, steaks, etc for lunch/dinner. We have learned to cook outside the shack though, some of the stink seems to stay in the shack fabric for a long time.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody fishing ladue or punderson this year you need to stop at Helens drive through off Washington st and get some food from there she makes damn good food


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Pizza sandwiches warmed up on the buddy heater in foil then toasted. I too have the something goes in something out problem so if its not an all day trip its usually just mt dew for me.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Deer jerky if I was still ice fishing ..... something that wouldn't cause me to poop , pressure in pressure out , in my world


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Gyros brats Pierogies and onions ham and cheese sanwiches anything you like I can cook on my what we bring











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a bucket sitting thick ice only guy. So I have yet to acquire a buddy heater for the ice.
So my standard is a thermos full of hot coffee and a couple cold sausage/egg/cheese sandwiches cooked the night before. Or lunch meat sandwiches/chips. 
I always try to eat a hot breakfast before I go as well.... 
But I def drink LOTS of coffee when ice fishing...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta eat on the ice . Need something to go with my beer and crown royal . Lol 
. Once I learned how to pop out my buddy heater grate and reverse it to cook it was a game changer . Just gotta make sure abd place stuff out far enough that the grease doesn't clog the pilot .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

I love them Fahitas on the big buddy heater..IB John, that brat looks delicious!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not much time to eat so it’s gummy’s , bananas , and something cooked at home or pizza! Got to catch fish so it’s drill drill baby


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

KPI said:


> Gyros brats Pierogies and onions ham and cheese sanwiches anything you like I can cook on my what we bring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get Gyro brats? Sounds damn good


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

When and where is the cookout on the ice?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah Kenny, where you gettin the gyro brats at? Making me hungry! The heck with fishin, I‘lol come up and help eat some anytime! Heinen’s?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

PapawSmith said:


> I have friends that have the very same issue, many of us that don’t have these type issues take for granted a stable bodily function we aren’t even aware of. I like to filet and cook fish on the ice if I’m going to be out all day, I will also bring a few eggs and some hashed browns To go with it. I have two great little pack stoves and take two 8” SS pans and some butter, garlic, salt, and pepper. Boom, lunch.


Guys where getting popped for cleaning and eating walleye on lake Erie. Just a FYI


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

s.a.m said:


> Guys where getting popped for cleaning and eating walleye on lake Erie. Just a FYI


 Yep, I was going to say the same thing. I'm pretty sure it's illegal. Makes it impossible to keep track of your limit.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have not cooked fish on Erie but I did ask a Warden while he ticketed me for a short fish at crane Creek years back (Walleye was 15-1/4" live and deep hooked so I kept him, but just under 15" six hours later and frozen solid. I was pissed and shocked that he ticked me) and he said as long as it was for "immediate consumption" and I kept the carcass there "shouldn't be a problem". If you read in the regs though it is vague as the 'immediate consumption' clause is in a sentence that follows the 'fish must be kept whole' rule. I have cooked fresh caught fish on the ice in Michigan, Minnesota, and North Dakota in the past and always retained the carcass in case there was ever a question and not had an issue. Only once ever have I even seen anyone while I was cooking and it was a guide in on LOTW in Minnesota that stopped by my shack to see how I was doing and he ate half my food so I would call him a supporter of the practice.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nowicki’s Alpena Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> Food goes in...something's gotta come out...so I don't eat while out, otherwise I'll need to drop the drawers and do a #2...sip on coffee and maybe eat a couple of pretzel rods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Coffee don't make you poop??..sure does me...and I don't mean the shlts, it just speeds the metabolism up...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Coffee don't make you poop??..sure does me...and I don't mean the shlts, it just speeds the metabolism up...


It will speed up the process, but is not necessary...the whole process is generally done before I walk out the door in the morning. I know...Too Much  Info.

I'd love to eat those nice meals, etc. out on the ice (or in the boat), but it's just not worth it...I'll often pack something for ride home, or just wait until I get home for good meal.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

KPI said:


> Nowicki’s Alpena Michigan


Lol, I’ve looked at planning an ice trip to the area…..just to get some of those brats. Do you know if they offer lunch in the winter? I’ve never been within an hours drive of Alpena, and not stopped in. Potato is my favorite.

I've never ordered online, but here is the link:





__





Nowicki's Sausage Free Michigan & Chicago Shipping, $75 mininum order
 

Family Business Since 1917, 5 generations of Sausage Makers




nowickissausage.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Country smokehouse has pretty good brats they are closer also I think nowickis now have a store in Gaylord I believe google nowicki’s Gaylord Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> It will speed up the process, but is not necessary...the whole process is generally done before I walk out the door in the morning. I know...Too Much  Info.
> 
> I'd love to eat those nice meals, etc. out on the ice (or in the boat), but it's just not worth it...I'll often pack something for ride home, or just wait until I get home for good meal.


Me too, but I get a double whammy every now and again.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Venison Cajun sausage.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Everything tastes better cooked over charcoal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I think im gonna swing into my favorite butcher shop and pick up something special for the first day out this year.
If you are in the area and want some incredible brauts, check out Whitefeather Meats | Artisan Butcher Shop | Canaan Township


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I think im gonna swing into my favorite butcher shop and pick up something special for the first day out this year.
> If you are in the area and want some incredible brauts, check out Whitefeather Meats | Artisan Butcher Shop | Canaan Township


Ahh the bearded butchers!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

s.a.m said:


> Ahh the bearded butchers!


Love them guys. Their pumpkin cranberry brauts are insane.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Love them guys. Their pumpkin cranberry brauts are insane.


Not to hijack I started making my own brats and sausage, so much better than store bought, I watch the bearded butchers a lot, a guy can learn from their butchering vids.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It is awful nice just snacking on the ice all day to go home to a good beef stew or chili at the end of a day. Or any good HOT meal for that matter.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I make up some breakfast burritos with egg, cheese and jimmy dean sausage crumbles.
And a little salsa. Put ingredients in a small tortilla and wrap in foil. Go right on the buddy heater.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

https://www.warmzitup.com/product/warmz-it-up


I have one I love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I have one of those but havnt given it much use yet. Anything u recommend making on it


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I make sausage heat up ham and cheese sandwiches it is super easy I use to flip the grate over but this is way easier anything you want heated up I also do sausage mcmuffins on it they warm up nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

